# Tan patches



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi! My new little rescue girl has pale tan patches on her ears and a patch on her side. I know these are undesirable according to the standard, and I don't expect she's particulary well bred. I was wondering if these fade or disappear over time? Are there particular bloodlines that produce these? Is she perhaps more likely to have some other breed mixed in there (a la puppy mill). Just curious to hear everyones experiences and knowledge on these.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Some do some don't both of mine have them......Mia's are darker than Cody's.....I just call them Champaign ears....they look cute to me but then again they aren't show dogs.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, I think they're really cute too. I was curious as to whether she'd lose them when she matures. I get a lot of people asking if she's really a purebred cause of them. Doesn't matter to me except for idle curiosity.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Even dogs that are supposed to be shown sometimes have color in their coat. How old is your baby? If she is an adult, chances are they wont' fade but I'm sure she's adorable anyway!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is more common than most people realize for Malts to have "lemon" coloring on their ears, or even sometimes a streak or so somewhere on their coat. A lot of Malts with great pigment have these colorings. Although the lemon is not desireable it is acceptable. A Malt in a show ring will not lose points for having lemon coloring on the ears. The coloring does not affect the quality of the pet. So having said all that......lemon ears or white ears......it doesn't matter. They are both adorable. Your baby is lucky to have you rescue her. So just love her regardless of her breeding, coloring, etc. She will give you more love than you could ever imagine.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hi! My new little rescue girl has pale tan patches on her ears and a patch on her side. I know these are undesirable according to the standard, and I don't expect she's particulary well bred. I was wondering if these fade or disappear over time? Are there particular bloodlines that produce these? Is she perhaps more likely to have some other breed mixed in there (a la puppy mill). Just curious to hear everyones experiences and knowledge on these.[/B]


Ollie's faded out. He had a patch on his back. With his adult coat it appears to be gone.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

> Your baby is lucky to have you rescue her. So just love her regardless of her breeding, coloring, etc. She will give you more love than you could ever imagine.[/B]


Of course I will love her, as I said I'm curious is all!  
She is six months old so I'll be interested to see if they stay or go.
My older boy doesn't have them at all, but I only rescued him when he was ten, so who knows if he had them as a pup.
Also I have seen the darker ears but I never noticed a patch on the torso before. perhaps it's more noticebale since she had a bad and drastic haircut before I got her!


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

> Ollie's faded out. He had a patch on his back. With his adult coat it appears to be gone.[/B]


Ooh thanks! Sounds just like Milly. That's what I wondered if they would fade with the adult coat?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The lemon or biscuit in the coat becomes less noticeable as they become adults. As pets they are kept shorter so you don't notice the spot. The Marcris breeding does have more color in their coats than do other lines. Hi-Lite is another one with a lot more color in her coats. Pam told me when I was looking for a stud dog. 
It depends on the judge but you don't loose points but they might not put you up because of it. William Cunningham will not put up a dog with any color in the coat. And he makes sure you know it too. 
As for other breeds, at one time Maltese were multi colored. 
Tina


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Tina, that was great info! I find it so intersting to learn about breed history and standards etc.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Spring has lemon ears too and I LOVE them. I really hope they don't disappear as she gets older. She's 11 months now and they're still there!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie had lots of we call it blond in her coat as a pup, but her blond ears are growing out out. I think that her adult coat is coming because her roots are so white right now, she looks like she needs to have her hair colored. While, I knew the blond was not breed standard, my b/f and I feel in love with Maggie and feel like the blond gives her personality. She looks so Maltese that no one ever suspects that she is something else.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

the country I'm living in the kennel club show produce a best in show maltese with a lemon tan on the body for quite a number of years also. I heard full white maltese are not so pure instead. I have 4 of them only 1 has it on the ear, 1 at the body, the rest all fully white.


----------

